# Picked this up yesterday



## Butter03 (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure brand or year of this Tricycle.
http://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm135/Butter03_photos/tricycle008.jpg


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 21, 2011)

Looks like a '50s Murray like the one I have, though mine has welded spokes.

Dave


----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2011)

Early fifties Mercury/Murray.


----------



## Butter03 (Nov 21, 2011)

How much would this be worth?


----------



## barracuda (Nov 21, 2011)

In nice condition I've seen them go for $100 or more, but I'd put yours in the $40 - $60 dollar range.


----------

